# Covering up decorative mirrors glued to the wall??



## ledlites (Sep 2, 2008)

A friend of mine is moving into a condo, he is renting it from someone he knows. Anyway, the previous tenants had put up mirrors on one of the walls in the dining area. *Click Here for pics.*

My friend hates them and wants to get rid of them however the mirrors are glued to the wall and he does not want to go through all the trouble of ripping them off the wall, not to mention the mess and having to fix the wall afterwards because it looks like they will pretty much destroy the wall when you try to take them off.

We've been trying to come up with a good way to cover up the mirrors or cover up a majority of the wall, but we haven't had too many really good ideas and I haven't been able to find too many places online where I could ask for help and this seemed like a good place.

We just got finished painted the entire condo except for that one wall.

Any ideas would be greatly apprecated!! :yes:


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Are you sure they are glued onto the wall? It looks like there are clips at the top and bottom of each mirror.

I was just watching a show on HGTV last night where they removed a wall of mirrors - but the mirrors took over the entire wall. They put a clear tape over the mirrors and broke them using hammers, and peeled the pieces off the wall (it all stuck together because of the tape). They sanded any rough spots, and put up a textured wallpaper to hide the flaws. Then the wallpaper can be painted to match. 

Or you can do a faux finish on that wall to take away from any imperfections.


----------



## mandarinmint (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, they are pretty unsightly, and I agree with Kimberland. . .it might be easier to just remove them, because putting something over it to cover it up is only avoiding the problem and not really addressing it. They do look like they are clipped at the top and bottom, though, what's not to say that they are clipped AND glued to the wall?

The mirrors are quite long and take up a good portion of the space. I would say putting a bookshelf there might do the trick, but I'm assuming that the door next to the mirrors swings inwards towards the wall. . .so that might not be a good idea. Maybe you can do a collage on the wall and incorporate the mirrors into the wall mural!!!


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

Maybe your friend can ask the landlord for a credit to remove and texture the wall. If he covers them with something else it will probably look funny because it won't be flush against the wall. I would remove them.

Nia


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I would beat whoever hung them about the head and neck and THEN remove them.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

You should have a Pro remove them and repair the wall. Really not that big of a deal at all. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------

